

Shopping Tips for Men - Garbage
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/shopping_tips_for_men/

======
sudont
This seems to be more indicative of bad relationships, where the shopper is
imposing on their partner. This is especially true if platitudes and not
opinions are requested. Selfish, selfish selfish. Couple's outfits are a good
reason to shop together. Judging her work outfits, which you see for 15
minutes a day, are not.

But, for common ground most guys should read _Put This On_ and try to stay
fashionable, even if it's Chucks, chinos and a decent t-shirt. (Comfortable to
work in, too.) Purposeful clothes shopping is much more enjoyable than going
to the local JC Penny's and buying 30 copies of the same, shitty outfit. This
is especially true if you and your partner have at least one working
hobby/moonlight in common, and would be seen together at an industry outing.

I don't know. I'm attracted to blunt, angry women who are self-confident, my
opinion be damned.

------
Dylanlacey
In total honesty, people have partners who do this? Really. REALLY?

Why not just say "I don't like helping you with shopping. It makes me feel
extremely uncomfortable, and in addition, you don't need my help. You always
know what to wear and how to look good, I'd just get in the way".

And/Or don't date co-dependent people who need you there for "emotional
support" AT THE SHOPPING CENTER.

Man, you breeders are _crazy_ :P

------
lucasjung
Part of me thinks, "Maybe if I send a link of this to my wife, she'll finally
understand why I hate shopping so much." Then another part of my brain reaches
over and smacks the first part upside the head and says, "Are you nuts? If she
reads it then you won't be able to use that clever liver question to get out
of a bind!"

